# Marley's Birthday Pics



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

So my boy got super spoiled today. Every one gave him lots of love and tons of treats  He got a brand new pack of tennis balls also. He's not real big on toys but he loves his tennis balls. Here are some pics from today.

















We flagged down the ice cream man and Marley got a Scooby Doo one 
He was so happy 

































Waiting like a good boy for his cupcake 

















Brand new tennis ball his very favorite 

































What's that you say? More treats


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww Happy B-day Marley, your so handsome!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Aw too cute  Marleys so sweet


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks you guys  He really is a special boy. We've had the best 10 years together.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

What a furry gentleman Happy Birthday Marley you can see the kindness in his eyes


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks David. He's a great old dog. I hope we have a ton more years with him


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I love the look on his face while eating his ice cream. Too cute. Happy birthday Marley.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL Thanks. He does make the very best expressions.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Cute pics! Happy b-day Marley!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Aimee Marley sends you kisses


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great shots! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Marley thanks you and sends kisses


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Very nice pics!

Happy bday Marley!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Marley deserved every treat you guys gave him!!! I'll bet he wishes tomorrow was his 11th birthday now LOL He really looks too good to be 10 years young to me.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks you guys. He's in good shape for his age I'm sure we have a lot more time with him


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Cute pics! Happy Birthday, Marley!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks girl he sends kisses


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy belated birthday Marley Man


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

those are way cute!!!!, it looks like he needs a ball like i just got Toboe the Check It!!!! balls they are great and don't get chompped to peices like every other ball i have gotten him =D


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Good boy Marley!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Awe! Happy Belated B-Day Marley!! I wuvs you! (hugs)


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks like a fun party! He's in great shape. Good boy, Marley!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Awww happy belated bday Marley!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you all so much. Marley sends lots of love


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MARLEY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MARLEY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MARLEY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO PRECIOUS LITTLE BABY DOGS, MARLEY! Sorry I'm late I was down for the count for a few days. Looks like he had a great time! xoxoxo


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Lauren Marley sends hugs and kisses.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy b day!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

how sweet , love the scooby doo icecream lol great idea what dog doesnt love icecream lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks you guys  We got the Scooby one cause my mom always says he reminds her of Scooby


----------

